# First egg



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

Got my first egg today.









It's from my 16-17 week old RSL pullets. And it was a double yoke!


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats !


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

Too bad I can't eat it. Unjust wormed them Monday.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Aww.......


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I think it's pumpkin that can naturally prevent worms.. I would double check that but I think that's right! Nice egg that pretty big for the first! Eek!


----------



## stuparfamily (Apr 25, 2013)

Congrats! What type of chicken is it that lays the double yolks?


----------



## mpgo4th (Apr 19, 2013)

They are all red sex links. My only purebred is a rir and its a roo.


----------

